# Need a new smoker



## Ibob337 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello all! I'm a new member of this forum but I've been here before. Lots of great info. I've been using an MES30 for about 7 or 8 years and it's been pretty good for me, but I've had problems with it over the last couple years and I think I'd like to replace it. Of course I went head first down the rabbit hole and here we are. I only smoke a few times a year (my wife is a vegetarian so often it's only me eating it ). I normally smoke pork butt or ribs, although I want to do a turkey at some point. I'm in NY so my winter smokes are on really cold temps.

What I'm considering:
- char broil deluxe
- smokin-it 2D (is WiFi model with the extra $)
- Bradley p10
- pit boss pro series (not electric)
- another MES?

I already have a great Weber grill, so I don't need something that grills. I don't have a ton of space, so I'm not sure about the pit boss. I normally tuck my MES30 under the bench in the garage when I'm not using it. The Bradley and smokin-it are both much higher price, though my wife did give me permission to get what I want (for my bday). I could also go with another MES, but I thought I might try another brand.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## normanaj (Mar 23, 2022)

Your MES isn't truly dead. Depending on what the issue is adding PID controller can bring it back to life and make it a better smoker than what was when it was new. 

 tallbm
 can really help you out with this.


----------



## Ibob337 (Mar 23, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Your MES isn't truly dead. Depending on what the issue is adding PID controller can bring it back to life and make it a better smoker than what was when it was new.
> 
> tallbm
> can really help you out with this.


Definitely interested in learning more about this. Here's the issue with mine. The element blew out last year and so I installed a new one. The buttons on the keypad also weren't doing so well so I installed a new one also. Everything seemed good to go until I did my next smoke, overnight pork butt. Woke up the next morning and everything was turned off. It will turn back on but I'm not sure I can trust it.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 23, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Your MES isn't truly dead. Depending on what the issue is adding PID controller can bring it back to life and make it a better smoker than what was when it was new.
> 
> tallbm
> can really help you out with this.


Thanks for tagging me on the post, we'll get them goin :)



Ibob337 said:


> Hello all! I'm a new member of this forum but I've been here before. Lots of great info. I've been using an MES30 for about 7 or 8 years and it's been pretty good for me, but I've had problems with it over the last couple years and I think I'd like to replace it. Of course I went head first down the rabbit hole and here we are. I only smoke a few times a year (my wife is a vegetarian so often it's only me eating it ). I normally smoke pork butt or ribs, although I want to do a turkey at some point. I'm in NY so my winter smokes are on really cold temps.
> 
> What I'm considering:
> - char broil deluxe
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

I'm not sure what is going on with your MES but if it is going out on you then the problem is likely corroding wire connectors or the safety rollout limit switch.  
Those are easy to replace with hi-temp ones and keep your MES going.

If the controller or circuit board is going on on you then a simple rewire and the use of a PID controller converts your MES30 from a golf cart into a Ferrari lol.
The rewire is simply cutting the ends off 4 wire ends and then using twist wire nuts to splice and make 2 wires. The electricity will now go from the cord directly to the heating element while keeping the safety switch in place.
The MES will now be dumb and this is where a PID controller comes in to control the on/of of electricity to the MES to hit and hold the temperature you enter into the PID controller.
The PID has a thermometer you drop into the MES to sense the temp as it is heating/cooking.

Super easy.  Here is the simple rewire post:





						MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





I always tell people the best electric smoker you can get is a free MES or one that is like $40-50 and you rewire it and slap a PID controller on it.

The PID Controller costs a little bit of money ($150) BUT that is less money than a new smoker AND again it turns your MES into a beast!
With the PID controller your MES will hit and hold the temp within 1-3 degrees of the set temp (usually right on or within 1 degree).
No more temp swings!!!

Here is the simple one I always recommend. If you want the wifi version that works with a phone app its a little bit more money. A number of guys like the wifi version because it's easier to tune and fool with using the App interface instead of the button only interface on the controller of the the one I'm posting here. This model will work with both the MES40 and MES30 should you ever decide to upgrade (buy once cry once):





						Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - $159.95 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - The WS-1510ELPM is a versatile temperature controller to have in your home. It can be used for various applications such as Sous Vide cooking, controlling an electric smoker, making yogurt, dough proofing, controlling the...



					www.auberins.com
				




Ask all the questions you have.  I hope this helps :)


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 23, 2022)

If you decide to go ahead and get a new smoker, I highly recommend the Smokin-It #2.  And if you really want the digital control, get the #2D.   I have a #1 that I take camping and a #3. The build quality is so nice compared to the MES.
But the others are right, rewiring a MES and adding a controller make it a much better smoker than a stock MES.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 24, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Thanks for tagging me on the post, we'll get them goin :)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If budget is a concern, this is spot on. I’ve had a Bradley and Pit Boss electric, and considered doing a mailbox mod and Auber addition to the PB … but if starting from scratch would do this^


Lonzinomaker said:


> If you decide to go ahead and get a new smoker, I highly recommend the Smokin-It #2.  And if you really want the digital control, get the #2D.   I have a #1 that I take camping and a #3. The build quality is so nice compared to the MES.
> But the others are right, rewiring a MES and adding a controller make it a much better smoker than a stock MES.


But this is the direction I went , with a Smokin-It #3, and absolutely love it. Can’t be any easier, and might outlive me.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 24, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> If budget is a concern, this is spot on. I’ve had a Bradley and Pit Boss electric, and considered doing a mailbox mod and Auber addition to the PB … but if starting from scratch would do this^
> 
> But this is the direction I went , with a Smokin-It #3, and absolutely love it. Can’t be any easier, and might outlive me.



Yeah if I was to buy out of the box and budget was no issue a  SmokinIt 3D would be my choice.  It has a PID controller, looks to be built like a tank, etc, etc.

I've helped a number of people with MES PID conversions and getting a free one off Facebook or Craigslist, then rewire plus Auber PID man its hard to beat as well haha :)

All good options here :D


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2022)

A smoker can be very veggie friendly. There are many things you can do with smoked veggies. Smoked salsa and corn are 2 of my favorites. Stuffed shrooms, potatoes, and not to forget smoked spices.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 24, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Yeah if I was to buy out of the box and budget was no issue a  SmokinIt 3D would be my choice.  It has a PID controller, looks to be built like a tank, etc, etc.
> 
> I've helped a number of people with MES PID conversions and getting a free one off Facebook or Craigslist, then rewire plus Auber PID man its hard to beat as well haha :)
> 
> All good options here :D


Thats the same decision I am trying to make.  I can take the smoker I already have and add a PID and have a good result or buy the smokin it 3D wifi unit.  I even have the ok for the money.  My problem, very personal, is that they took a very well constructed smoker and added wifi by screwing a red plastic piece to the top.  I live in NW Washington state and it seems to always be raining and I have read several complaints about water and the controller leaking.  There is even  mod to use a pan over the top to make it better.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 24, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Thats the same decision I am trying to make.  I can take the smoker I already have and add a PID and have a good result or buy the smokin it 3D wifi unit.  I even have the ok for the money.  My problem, very personal, is that they took a very well constructed smoker and added wifi by screwing a red plastic piece to the top.  I live in NW Washington state and it seems to always be raining and I have read several complaints about water and the controller leaking.  There is even  mod to use a pan over the top to make it better.


Too bad their controller isn't removeable to avoid that completely when the smoker is not in use.  
If it helps, I can tell you from 1st hand experience that wifi functionality is cool but in the end is overrated.
I know because my HeaterMeter PID has had the wifi components wear out on it. So no more app control. Not a big deal I just walk out to the smoker and punch in the set temp hahaha.

I did like seeing the graphs and info of the smoke BUT I had all of that working long enough with the wifi functionality to see it and to realize that I have everything nailed down well and repeat my processes with no deviation in the cooks. So, the graphs, recordings, and charts just told me what I already know is going on. It was valuable for a while but became moot later :)

I hope some of this first hand experience may help you with some decision making you have in front of you and how much you may or may not want to spend.  Ultimately do what makes you happy.  That is what matters most :)


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 24, 2022)

I got the #3 analog, and I don’t miss the PID nor WiFi/BT connectivity. I have ThermoPro and InkBird remote probes if I choose to use (and a BBQ Guru for BGE) … but have found the reasonable temp swings on the analog controller (or setting up manually on the Weber kettle and BGE) are fine.

About a year on an uncovered patio, and Although I do cover it when not in use (most of the time), so far no problems with the top mounted control.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 24, 2022)

It isn't my intention to steel this thread.  I have questions that I will ask at another time.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Mar 24, 2022)

What about something like. Green Mountain Grill Trek pellet pooper since its just you and your meat? Boy that sounds bad but it would save you electric in winter and get better smoke?


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 25, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Thats the same decision I am trying to make.  I can take the smoker I already have and add a PID and have a good result or buy the smokin it 3D wifi unit.  I even have the ok for the money.  My problem, very personal, is that they took a very well constructed smoker and added wifi by screwing a red plastic piece to the top.  I live in NW Washington state and it seems to always be raining and I have read several complaints about water and the controller leaking.  There is even  mod to use a pan over the top to make it better.


It's very easy to add a PID to the Smokin-It smokers, I did it, so I'd say anyone can. That way the PID isn't on top of the smoker and can be covered easily if necessary. At one time I was going to upgrade to a #3 analog and then add a PID. Going with an Auber device, same is as used for Smokin-its digital smokers, IIRC it saves you $50-$75, plus you have the option of bypassing the SI analog controller and adding a rocker switch, so you're able to use the smoker if something should go wrong with the PID or if you just don't need it for whatever you're smoking.
eta-I'm on the wet side of Oregon.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 25, 2022)

You get better smoke from a electric smoker vs a pellet grill, it's more work running a electric thats stock than a pellet smoker, I have a pellet smoker for the ease of use not the finished smoke profile. There are methods to increase smoke for the pellet unit. I have had a electric 40" since they first came out, haven't fired it up in 2 years `but need to knock the rust off it


----------



## Ibob337 (Apr 8, 2022)

Thanks a lot for all the replies.  Very helpful information.  I guess the one thing I'm not sure of is, from a practical standpoint, what does holding a tighter and more accurate temp using a PID do for your end results?  Just more consistent smoking results?  Honestly, before mine broke, I was very happy with the results I usually got.
Although it may be a great way to go, I don't think I'm going to mod my current MES.  I think I'm going with something new.  I need to decide if an SI #2D is worth more almost 3X the cost of most of the other electric models out there.  Unfortunately, SI's March and now April specials aren't anything, well, special.  February was way better.

Has anyone tried the Pit Boss digital electric?  Not a ton of reviews out there for it.


----------



## dr k (Apr 8, 2022)

Ibob337 said:


> Thanks a lot for all the replies.  Very helpful information.  I guess the one thing I'm not sure of is, from a practical standpoint, what does holding a tighter and more accurate temp using a PID do for your end results?  Just more consistent smoking results?  Honestly, before mine broke, I was very happy with the results I usually got.
> Although it may be a great way to go, I don't think I'm going to mod my current MES.  I think I'm going with something new.  I need to decide if an SI #2D is worth more almost 3X the cost of most of the other electric models out there.  Unfortunately, SI's March and now April specials aren't anything, well, special.  February was way better.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Pit Boss digital electric?  Not a ton of reviews out there for it.


For cold smoking cheeses in cold weather you can set the PID temp 20° above the outdoor temp to create a draft without melting the cheese. For fish and ramping 150 to 160 to 170 etc over 4 hours for a 120 IT keeps the white albumen with the help of the pellicle inside below the surface without temp spikes. For casing sausages it keeps the fat from rendering as you ramp 120 to 170. For hot smoking it seems to cook faster and not burn sugars in rubs with no spikes so instead of swings of 260-290 to average 275 just holding at 275 or whatever temp the sugars never experience 290 over long smokes. Not as important as cheeses, fish and sausage.


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 8, 2022)

I had a Pit Boss analog electric. It was ok, and I don’t think the temp swings really mattered for what I cooked … butts, ribs, skinless chicken, etc. 
Agree with 

 dr k
 re different cooks.

My major complaints were racks too small for full racks of ribs, and with large cuts or multiple cuts, the ‘avg’ temp would creep up as the ,eat warmed, so had to gradually back down the analog control over time.

As you see in my sig, I gifted it to my SIL, and got (and am thrilled with) a Smokin-It #3

Still analog, but can outfit with an Auber if/when I wish.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 8, 2022)

The best advice I can give regarding electric smokers is to do your homework. Cookshack, Smokin-it, SmokinTex, PK 100, Masterbuilt, Old Smokey, and the list goes on.  Some analog, some digital, some PID, some with wifi, etc.  It all comes down to budget and desirable features.   User comments here and on smoker specific forums are very valuable.  Then there is youtube which can show one how easy or difficult it can be to use by watching the new owner mastering it. I have the cook shack and SI smokers.  If I were to get another, I would get the PK 100, for no particular reason other than I like the control panel.  I doubt that it would produce food any better or worse than what I currently use. But it is impressive looking.


----------



## jdixon (Apr 19, 2022)

Ibob337 said:


> Hello all! I'm a new member of this forum but I've been here before. Lots of great info. I've been using an MES30 for about 7 or 8 years and it's been pretty good for me, but I've had problems with it over the last couple years and I think I'd like to replace it. Of course I went head first down the rabbit hole and here we are. I only smoke a few times a year (my wife is a vegetarian so often it's only me eating it ). I normally smoke pork butt or ribs, although I want to do a turkey at some point. I'm in NY so my winter smokes are on really cold temps.
> 
> What I'm considering:
> - char broil deluxe
> ...


So…after the latest cook, I got the green light to research new pits. I have pellet and charcoal, so I think I’m ready to dabble in an offset. I’m looking for something that’s easily loaded on the trailer or a trailer model and can hold 9 full-size hotel pans. I prefer the cabinet style because of the 3rd shelf. Considering a TMG 48” Fridge or Shirley elevated straight back. Waiting on pricing for both. Are there any others that I’m missing out on? The total budget is limited to about $4,500.


----------



## Ibob337 (Apr 19, 2022)

jdixon said:


> So…after the latest cook, I got the green light to research new pits. I have pellet and charcoal, so I think I’m ready to dabble in an offset. I’m looking for something that’s easily loaded on the trailer or a trailer model and can hold 9 fill-size hotel pans. I prefer the cabinet style because of the 3rd shelf. Considering a TMG 48” Fridge or Shirley elevated straight back. Waiting on pricing for both. Are there any others that I’m missing out on? The total budget is limited to about $4,500.


I don't think this is the right thread for your question.


----------



## Ibob337 (Apr 25, 2022)

So an update for anyone interested.  I finally made a decision (took long enough) and bought another MES 30.  Cabela's has a great sale on it right now, so the total was $168 after the $10 email sign-up coupon.  I was seriously considering the Smokin-it 2D, but at $600 cheaper, I just decided to go this route again.  After all, I was happy with the results I got from my last MES.  Also ordered a Thermopro TP25 4 probe Bluetooth thermometer, so can't wait to try that out also.  :)  

Thanks everyone for the advise and input!


----------



## dr k (Apr 25, 2022)

With all the PID talk on page 1 and the deal you got on the new Mes 30 you might want to take $150 and get the Auber WS-1510ELPM PID controller for your older Mes 30 and when your new controller fails after the warranty expires or becomes obsolete which is happening more and more with MB. I use the PID on my Mes 40 and the stock controller on my free Mes 30 from FB marketplace. My stock Mes 30 controller is flakey and shuts off using the remote once per cook but is easily caught since it's for shorter/smaller smokes and when it happens the rf remote goes blank. I did make a power cord from a 16 gauge extension cord by soldering 2 high temp connectors on the white and black wires and just the stripped green ground wire to wrap around one of the element access screws to ground the chassis. If my stock Mes 30 controller totally fails, I'll disconnect the stock wires to the element and hook up the power cord to the element and wrap the stripped ground around an access screw and tighten in a few minutes, plug into the Auber and run the sensor down the top vent and continue cooking. So an independent power cord and PID will save a cook until you do the simple no back removal bypass (if you decide to go that way vs make a power cord.) I did the simple no back removal bypass on my Mes 40 I use with my PID. The independent power cord is also a great troubleshooter if your Mes is tripping the gfci since your isolating the element from all stock circuitry. If the gfci trips with just the power cord connected to the element and grounded to a screw, when plugged into the gfci you know it's the element that is the issue. Sometimes the element ohms correctly and doesn't immediately trip the gfci and takes a little time depending on the element defect so power corded directly to the element and the ground wire secured eliminates headaches on troubleshooting.


----------



## jdixon (Jul 18, 2022)

Ibob337 said:


> So an update for anyone interested.  I finally made a decision (took long enough) and bought another MES 30.  Cabela's has a great sale on it right now, so the total was $168 after the $10 email sign-up coupon.  I was seriously considering the Smokin-it 2D, but at $600 cheaper, I just decided to go this route again.  After all, I was happy with the results I got from my last MES.  Also ordered a Thermopro TP25 4 probe Bluetooth thermometer, so can't wait to try that out also.  :)
> airless paint sprayer Los Angeles
> Thanks everyone for the advise and input!


so where i can ask this question?


----------



## Ibob337 (Jul 18, 2022)

Just start a new thread.


----------

